# Authorities investigate dog wearing service vest that bit toddler at restaurant



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 12, 2021)

A 3-year-old is recovering after being bitten by a dog wearing a service vest inside of an Old Town Spring restaurant on Saturday.

Cleveratta Gordon-Waldroup, Ronin's mother, said the family had just arrived to the Loose Caboose with a close family friend. Ronin was leading the group to the line to order when she came face-to-face with a dog that the family described as a pit bull.


The toddler's mother and her father, James Waldroup, were folding up the stroller at the door, but their friend Kimberly Parker was right behind the child when she encountered the dog.

"It had a hold of her face and shook her," Parker said. "The lady pulled on the leash, the dog released her and she just dropped like a rag doll."

Parker handed Ronin to her mother who took her to the bathroom to assess her injuries.

"In my mind as she's screaming, 'I just needed to stop the bleeding. I just needed to stop the bleeding,'" Gordon-Waldroup said.

Ronin's father found them in the bathroom and asked what happened.

"Her best friend Kim says, 'She was bitten by a dog,'" Waldroup recalled. "I said, 'What dog?' And two people at the door said, 'She's running that way.' I broke and ran."

Waldroup chased the woman and the dog down the street to her car. He said he told the woman she needed to stay because there was an accident.


"She yells at me, 'It's your daughter's fault,'" the father said.

People all around were recording their interaction. The dog owner can be seen being driven away by a man. Waldroup was able to get a photo of the woman and her license plate.

Ronin was taken to the hospital, where she received stitches.

Her mother said the doctors did not believe she would have bad scarring but did suggest she follow up with a plastic surgeon.

"It's enough that she's going to have the mental trauma," her mother said. "I don't want her to look in the mirror and have that be a constant reminder of what happened."


The Harris County Sheriff's Office said they do know who owns the dog and have a meeting scheduled with her. Information will be passed on to the District Attorney's Office to determine if charges are warranted.

The Waldroup family does want the owner to be held accountable.

"For them to not show any compassion or any remorse to even stop and ask if my baby was OK, it goes beyond words," Gordon-Waldroup said.

"She cares more about this dog," Waldroup said. "This dog now has to be checked out and everything, because my child runs the chance of getting rabies so that is still on the table until we get confirmation of its medical history."

The family has set up a GoFundMe to cover Ronin's future medical expenses. A dermatologist has reached out to offer treatment for Ronin.



Spoiler: Picture


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 12, 2021)

This is why people need to stop getting these fake emotional support vests and certificate for animals who have not been properly trained and desensitized. Especially a durn pit bull.

People kill me because they will do anything so that their animal can be with them in places that they shouldn’t be.


----------



## Peppermynt (Jan 12, 2021)

OMG that poor baby!


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jan 12, 2021)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> This is why people need to stop getting these fake emotional support vests and certificate for animals who have not been properly trained and desensitized. Especially a durn pit bull.
> 
> *People kill me because they will do anything so that their animal can be with them in places that they shouldn’t be.*


@ the *Bolded.....*This right here gets me e-v-e-r-ytime!!!     I am sick of seeing DOGS in Restaurants, and especially in the carts of Grocery stores.  HELLO, why do you think it's OK for your dog's ARSE to be were others put their eggs, fruit, or other Groceries.    I.JUST.DON'T.GET.IT!!!!      And to boot, until lately it has been illegal for business owner's (or Rideshare Drivers) to question the validity of these Vest-Wearing-4-Legged "patrons".


----------



## urbanchic (Jan 12, 2021)

I know I’m in the minority in today’s society but I am not an animal person.  So I really have a hard times with people bringing their pets into restaurants.

For the past few years, it’s been all about animal rights and their owners needs to take them any and everywhere. But what about my rights?? Ughhh


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 12, 2021)

urbanchic said:


> I know I’m in the minority in today’s society but I am not an animal person.  So I really have a hard times with people bringing their pets into restaurants.
> 
> For the past few years, it’s been all about animal rights and their owners needs to take them any and everywhere. But what about my rights?? Ughhh


I love animals but they have a place. And i do not want to see a dog sitting in a buggy that I used to buy food.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jan 13, 2021)

If it is a certified animal, I don't have a problem with them being anywhere as appropriate to assist disabled and needing people . If it is properly trained,  people need help so that's fine with me. However when you have some that go awol and then owners that show _why they are going awol, who have no sense of concern for others around them..._that's the problem for me personally.  I hope they not only fine this lady but that she has to go to court and possibly even face jail time for leaving the scene of an accident where a child could not only be harmed but even possibly killed. That's unacceptable.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jan 13, 2021)

AND  OMG!    Look how close to her eye the bite wounds are!!!   That owner needs a severe attitude adjustment


----------



## mensa (Jan 13, 2021)

urbanchic said:


> I know I’m in the minority in today’s society but I am not an animal person.  So I really have a hard times with people bringing their pets into restaurants.
> 
> For the past few years, it’s been all about animal rights and their owners needs to take them any and everywhere. But what about my rights?? Ughhh


I get sick of seeing them on airplanes too!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jan 13, 2021)

An investigation is warranted. Dog PROBABLY is NOT a service dog--which is why they ran. Service dogs don't respond to children like that. Most service dogs are hardly EVER Pitbulls. It will be removed and unfortunately probably put down. The owners FINED heavily. This was extremely, EXTREMELY irresponsible of the owners and as a dog lover, I'm pissed they are now gonna have to get a beloved animal put down. 

My neighbor who lives next door is BAT **** Crazy. Nice lady but she treat everyone else like poo. The neighbor behind us has a girl Pit and she got out. She came up to me in my backyard and was nice. I said, "go on girl" and she left. She went to my neighbors next door back yard and supposedly attacked her two dogs. They leave the back door open like the country folk they are and she went on in. As nice as the doggy probably is she probably chased them, they defended and then she defended and likely attacked like Pits do. Of course she yells at the owner who says he is going to put her down. She threatened to call the pound, 3 sheriffs came (sigh) and I "think" I heard a gunshot and his kids crying. I'm hoping she is okay. If she did get put down, I'm pissed cause otherwise, she really is a sweet dog. But the owners cause these dog's demise and its sick to me. I was sick for days. I still worry cause I haven't heard her barking.


----------



## Transformer (Feb 8, 2021)

I don’t see how any Pitbull would qualify as a service dog.  The parents are pandering though....100k Gofundme Request.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Feb 8, 2021)

The fact that she tried to run away tells me all I need to know about her. I hope baby girl is not permanently damaged.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Feb 9, 2021)

Woman arrested after dog viciously attacks 3-year-old girl at Spring restaurant
					

Jennifer Romano, 46, appeared in court Monday night. She is charged with tampering with evidence and injury to a child.




					www.khou.com
				




They found the owner. Turns out that dog has bitten before,


----------



## Theresamonet (Feb 9, 2021)

I wish some people could be band from owning dogs. This dog was put down, and it’s the 2nd dog of hers that the state has had to euthanize for biting folks.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Feb 10, 2021)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Woman arrested after dog viciously attacks 3-year-old girl at Spring restaurant
> 
> 
> Jennifer Romano, 46, appeared in court Monday night. She is charged with tampering with evidence and injury to a child.
> ...


And not only had THAT dog bitten before, she had owned ANOTHER dog ghat had attacked someone!!


----------



## Kanky (Feb 10, 2021)

I think that if you are going to have a dog in a restaurant it needs to be for something serious like blindness or seizures, and not for some kind of PTSD or emotional support nonsense. I love animals, but not where I am eating. I’m glad that they arrested that woman and I hope that her sentence reflects the pain the pain that she caused that family.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Feb 11, 2021)

Maybe these people should be required to provide ID and sign a reponsibility for their animal form in order to enter businesses.  Maybe it would cut down on the number of people using fake animal support animals.


----------

